

Lock-free Data Structures – Memory Model: Part 3 - adamnemecek
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/lock-free-data-structures-memory-model-part-3

======
nkurz
This is a good article, but on a site that makes unauthorized translations and
publishes them without the original author's consent.

Some earlier discussion of this problem is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7753792)

The original for this article is here:
[http://habrahabr.ru/company/ifree/blog/197520/](http://habrahabr.ru/company/ifree/blog/197520/)

~~~
andreygrehov
Seems like they have a link at the bottom of an article.

